# what temp to wash fleece on?



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

ok I'am planning on washing some fleece soon not sure what temp to wash It on , I have the top loading washer and not a front loader so I can go hot / warm or warm / cold or cold/ cold which Is the best? 
and how many minutes in the dryer? on what setting ?
ok ty some one please let me know ty


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

i dry mine for 30 min. the longer and hotter you dry it its liable to shrink. i would wash on warm/cold. make sure not to use softener.


----------



## thelittleredladybug (Aug 8, 2011)

I wash everything with unscented detergent, cold, and I always hang dry. Hang drying makes the fleece last a lot longer. If you do choose to dry, I'd suggest warm or low.


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

ok thanks everyone


----------



## Kuildeous (Dec 26, 2014)

And it doesn't take long to hang dry, so you shouldn't even need the dryer. 

Fleece feels almost dry when you take it out of the washer.


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

ok where do you find unscented laundry detergent? what are some brands to look for ?


----------



## thelittleredladybug (Aug 8, 2011)

I use ALL unscented, you can find unscented detergent anywhere but ALL is my fav.


----------

